# Canon SX50 HS video recording PROBLEM. any ideas?



## Adam T. (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello!
I have a Canon Sx50 HS, and all of a sudden i cant really record video with it. After 30 seconds up to 2 or 3 minutes a bar comes up, (which is shown in the attached pic) and when it gets filled up, the recording stops. Have no idea what could be the problem.
If have any idea, please share. 
Thanks


----------

